# Shilala Flips Me Off (NSFW Bomb)



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Shilala hit me with a package that has me conflicted. On the one hand, I'm feeling all warm and fuzzy over the love he showed both Grace, with a selection of chick sticks, and me -- with some sweet Oliva O Bolds. But the lighter he sent seems to have a not so hidden meaning. 

















Thanks, Scott! Or Fukk Off! Whichever applies ... :r


----------



## rsamos (Jun 29, 2008)

That's a _great_ hit!


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

:r

Great hit Scott


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice one scott :tu


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

That's Awesome.........:r:r:chk:r:r


----------



## IndyRob (Jul 10, 2008)

awesome bomb! :r


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Nice hit Scott, on a great gorilla!!!


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

I have one of those lighters 

Nice hit! :tu


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

Nice hit Scott........:ss


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

*Great hit Scott!!!:tu

What? Vin has never seen brass knuckles before???*:r


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

rsamos said:


> That's a _great_ hit!


:tpd::r:r


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Cuz I wanna be like Scott.










I love Mondays! :ss


----------



## ggainey (Sep 3, 2007)

:tuGo Scott


----------



## 14holestogie (Mar 20, 2008)

Scott always has a way to say what everyone else is thinking. Sweet.
:r​


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Kerri and I were at the Fair when we saw that.
I said "Vinnie would love that." She agreed and we both laughed like idiots when we were buying it. 
Glad you liked it, brother. :tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

:r:r:r:tu:tu


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

hahaha, coolest lighter I've ever seen


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

That lighter is baddazz!! :tu 


Another fantastic bamb Scott!!!!!


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Great Hit!!!! Scott very subtle and subdued as always!!! :ss


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice selection of smokes, and a very... um... THOUGHTFUL gift. :r


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

in a product line often noted for tackiness, that's the tackiest lighter I've ever seen. Me want

nice hit there Scott


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Sweet hit Scott:tu Too funny. Those are some damn fine smokes as well.

Enjoy Vin. Now when you light up at the cyber-herfs you will be telling us how you truely feel.


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice hit, I really like the lighter.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Great lighter!  Nice sticks too!


----------



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

Standard Scooter.


----------

